# omg i spent too much this month haul



## velvet (May 16, 2006)

today i just ordered....

sea dip nailpolish
valentine's lipgelee
poppy summer bag

like less than two weeks ago...
-y lipstick
-kei lipglass
-y & kei look box


not to mention what i have bought from people on specktra!  omg!  im going to have so much fun with it though


----------



## kittenluvsmac (May 16, 2006)

You will love Valentine's Lipgelee. But now you must get one of the See Thru Lip Colours!


----------



## Luxurious (May 17, 2006)

nice haul.


----------



## mspixieears (May 18, 2006)

Wow, that is some nice stuff you have coming! Yeah, so know what you mean about buying stuff off Specktra, guilty of that too!


----------



## SChotgurrl (May 18, 2006)

Velvet me too!! This week ALONE I'm already up to 99.50 and that's just from MUA and Specktra from THIS WEEK!!! Yikes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But I feel like I deserve some new stuff....ooh just wait til the 31st comes! That's payday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had the most terrible day today so hopefully some of my goodies are waiting for me when I go check my mail after I get off! I need a makeup fix BAAAAD! Hee hee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




makeup...the anti-drug.

I forgot to list all the beautiful stuff I bought...so far:

Falling Star e/s
Boy Magnet l/g
Lovechild l/g
Lucky Jade s/s
Sea Me mini s/s
Beautiful Iris e/s
CHROME YELLOW!!! I've been dying to try this e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bright and Electric Coral pigment jars w/residue
Violet pro gloss
Aquadisiac e/s
Expensive Pink e/s, Softwash Grey piggie sample, and Gold Dusk sample

I didn't even bother to list what I swapped for...I'll be here all day!!!


----------



## velvet (May 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SChotgurrl* 
_Velvet me too!! This week ALONE I'm already up to 99.50 and that's just from MUA and Specktra from THIS WEEK!!! Yikes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I feel like I deserve some new stuff....ooh just wait til the 31st comes! That's payday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had the most terrible day today so hopefully some of my goodies are waiting for me when I go check my mail after I get off! I need a makeup fix BAAAAD! Hee hee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




makeup...the anti-drug.

I forgot to list all the beautiful stuff I bought...so far:

Falling Star e/s
Boy Magnet l/g
Lovechild l/g
*Lucky Jade s/s
*Sea Me mini s/s
*Beautiful Iris e/s
CHROME YELLOW!!! I've been dying to try this e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bright and Electric Coral pigment jars w/residue
Violet pro gloss
*Aquadisiac e/s
*Expensive Pink e/s, Softwash Grey piggie sample, and possibly Gold Dusk sample

I didn't even bother to list what I swapped for...I'll be here all day!!!_

 

glad im not alone. hehe 
i scored a summer neutral e/s woooot!
now if i can just find love bud and a 15 pan.... mwahahha
you're from columbia SC i see
my university played against USC at the independence bowl!  i met some cool people from there


----------



## SChotgurrl (May 19, 2006)

lol at wooooot!! I love that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah people here can be cool, but the system sucks fat ass!!! I'm sooooooooooo ready to graduate and everyone keeps saying "you say that now, but wait til you get into the 'real world'" If I hear that ONE more time....anyway waht school do you go to? My sperm donor...aka Dad lives up there, but I've never visited him before...yeah--onto more pleasant things...I just got $100+ more worth of stuff!!! But I won't be getting it til the end of this month...here's what else my greedy has chosen (big thanks to domifc and Holstrom4!!)

SUNPLOSION e/s (oh HELL yes, it's about time!)
Twinks e/s
Satin Taupe e/s
Meadowland e/s
Swish e/s
Instant Gold l/g
Flashmode l/g
2- 4 pan palettes
Blacktrack fluidline

I'm gonna total up all my Paypal invoices for a grand total of my first ever online haul (and take pix of course!) I'm soooo freakin excited, aren't you Velvet???!!!


----------



## velvet (Jun 4, 2006)

of course i am!  woooooohoo
i go to Mizzou (university of missouri) and yeah school pisses me off too.  im so burnt out its pathetic


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Jun 11, 2006)

SOOOOOOO lucky to get the l/g from y&kei, I hope i can find one that's not $27462378463297654932 some day.


----------

